# Torrid red - Spice red



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I`m ready to buy a GTO from an California dealer (I`m german and in Germany) my question:
The Torrid red is a non metallic, the spice red is a met. and a little darker than the torrid red - am I right?:confused 

If anyone of you drives the Spice-red could you be so kind and post a pic what shows the almost real color of the car. 

Thanks

Harry


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

My avatar has a picture of the car. But the color is hard to represent digitally. It is a NICE color, get compliments all of the time. It is exclusive to 06 GTOS.

I do have some nice BIG digital photos of it. PM me and I send. Spice red is metallic, torrid is not.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a torid red 04 and it is a very fast color, but also a very common one im afraid.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Spice Red in bright light looks Tomato Red. In low light it looks Candy Apple Red.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

spice red is a hot color and looks very nice in person. the torried will stand out more on the street. if you want stealth, go with the spice red:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Spice Red was offered on 04's, but was eliminated for 05'. Was brought back for 06'.

IMO it's the sharpest color of all of them. I have seen it in bright sunlight and it looks like a deep candy apple red. 

No matter what color you get, you're getting a hot car.*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they called the 04 pulse red not spice red. and that one was not metalic


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> they called the 04 pulse red not spice red. and that one was not metalic


*ahhhhhhh ok you are correct, the color was similar*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *ahhhhhhh ok you are correct, the color was similar*


np  i hope i did not sound rude


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your inputs on this, the deal is gona be made tomorrow.

I´ll post some pics soon!

Harry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> np  i hope i did not sound rude


*No not at all...... I knew the color of the 2 was close, just the names changed and metallic was added. All in all it's a gorgeous color. Color it **HOT *


----------

